# Conversation and Fun > Just Conversation >  The Euro

## ioconnell

Today is E-Day, January 1st 2002.

I already have had a few people ask me about this money.

I can tell you this to be sure, It is Freaky changeing currency. I am just after coming home from the Village. I went into a shop and bought a lottery ticket, I Gave in 10 Irish punts. The ticket cost 1punt97pence or 2Euro50cent, and for my change I recieved a 10 euro note and a 20 cent coin  :Eek:  I dont have a clue what went on but I trusted the Shopkeeper.

The lower denominations of the coins are dissapionting, The sound empty, feel weird and are very small.

The Notes are pretty cool. There are soo many anti-counterfit enhancements on it that they are really hard to count and to make copies of :hammer: 

Take a look at the attachment

I have included a poll for The Brits

----------


## Steve Machol

Ian,

I take it then that Ireland has decided to go along with the Euro conversion.  Is the U.K. the only country that hasn't gone along yet?

By the way I would love to get some of this nerw currency.  Would someone be willing to send me some in exchange to the relatively dull and lifeless U.S. currency?

----------


## John R

There are other european contries who have not joined yet. Lets just hope that the UK stayes out of it altogether :bbg: Trouble is MR Blair wants in but the Chanclor Mr Brown does'nt but he's now on ""Maternty"" leave due to his mrs having a kid so anything could happen while he's out of the way......
I for one want to keep the pound.... 
The thing that amazes me is that france went in for the euro as they are well known for being so "well its french so you can join us" and stuff the rest of you, you only have to look at the "bse" farce on that one.....
We are being bombarded on the news about this issue of the euro, interesting to note there were a lot of very bemused irish interviewed.....

----------


## chip anderson

NEVER ACCEPT a mark or chip upon  the hand or the forhead.

Chip

----------


## optispares

:o we might as well have the currency  we have already had the rest of the c**p from the eec.

 at least we will know how much everything is costing around europe be easier to compare and no exchange  rates to be robbed on.:hammer:

----------


## John R

> _Originally posted by ioconnell_ 
> *Today is E-Day, January 1st 2002.
> 
>  I dont have a clue what went on but I trusted the Shopkeeper.
> 
> *


Having re read your post Ian, that quote strikes home very hard. Now we know you are a bright lad (So Hj says anyway) but if you are clueless what hope is there for the rest of the Irish :hammer: . Its only going to take a few misguided souls to rip a lot of folks off.
There is also the worry that some stores in the UK are accecpting euros, but how can they show the price of goods when the exchange rate is up and down faster than a tarts knickkers.............
Also heard a tale (BBC source) that some countries are only going to accept their own euros and not from other countries, they will have to be changed for a small fee of course.........Kind of defeates the object of a commom curency to me

----------


## ioconnell

John,

I was clueless but I was also shrewd,
See in the village that I live in there is only one street thats really alive, It has nine pubs, A gaelic games pitch, Teach Cheoil, a cross between a funeral parlor and a sports store, Butchers hostels, yada yada,. but there are four shops, 2 supermarkets, a Newsagent and a shop that I dont know what you would call it.

The two supermarkets were crowded out with people fumbling with the new currency. I decided to go to the Newsagents for
1. The shopkeeper was a local county counciller so if he done the dogs on me It would be a sort of a mini scandal
2. I have known the man for years and he would give you the shirt off his back if you were in need of it( not that I was in need of it ever)
3. He would sell me a lottery ticket

The only other place I would be doing my shopping would be in the nearest town, where everything is done by scanner so they cant rip you off.

As for my fellow Countrymen and women...

Every household in the country was supplied with a small Currency Converter calculator. However the government was 1,000 short and we happened to be one of those who did not recieve one

I also heard a tale ( source European Governments) that the different Country symbols dont make a difference. Any way I know that there are no country emblems on the banknotes

Steve, Uk, Sweden and Denmark did not join the Euro

----------


## John R

> _Originally posted by ioconnell_ 
> *John,
> 
>  I decided to go to the Newsagents for
> 1. The shopkeeper was a local county counciller so if he done the dogs on me It would be a sort of a mini scandal
> 2. I have known the man for years and he would give you the shirt off his back if you were in need of it( not that I was in need of it ever)
> 3. He would sell me a lottery ticket
> 
> *


I hope it was a winner then you could forget about the euro on that hot sandy beach......

----------


## karen

I'm with Chip (which is in itself, I believe, a first:bbg: )  I'm thinkin' this is a little Book of Revealations-y.  Although I am reading the last book of the Left Behind series and I may be a little sensitive.  It will be interesting to see what happens next.

----------


## Diane

> _Originally posted by chip anderson_ 
> *NEVER ACCEPT a mark or chip upon  the hand or the forhead.
> 
> Chip*


I've been off posting for a while, but couldn't let this one alone.  I agree with Chip and Karen.  I've also finished the last, (or latest) book in the series "Left Behind".  But even if I had never read them, I would say to all of the European countries to keep your autonomy.  Let's hope that the US doesn't do something like this anytime soon.

Diane

----------


## hcjilson

Great Poll Ian!
I may have violated the spirit of it by voting, and at the risk of further alienating my mentor, voting in favour of the UK adopting a standardized currency for a small area with many different countries.In reality it is only one step on the ladder of sucess for the EU. I am aware that the reluctance of the UK is based on historical tradition and the high regard for the Sterling Pound, but its time to move into the 21st century.I haven't heard a good argument for staying out of the conversion.
Boy, am I going to catch hell for this!
hj :Rolleyes:

----------


## ioconnell

I am for once with hj on this one, Britain should join the Euro currency,  Many major companies in Britain are using the Euro.
I even saw in a British Newspaper

Quote: "Will we join the Euro? Not until we cop on and then we will join the club" /End Quote

I also want Britain to join the Euro because I holiday there frequently and It is going to be a pain changing currency.

What I want to know is what Brits have against the Euro

----------


## EyeManFla

I've always believed that the only fat old queen that should be on the Pound is Sir Reggie Dwight............

 :Cool:  

Go for it......the last time I took the train from Dublin to Belfast, I ended up with everybody's play money in my pocket.........

----------


## John R

> _Originally posted by ioconnell_ 
> *
> I also want Britain to join the Euro because I holiday there frequently and It is going to be a pain changing currency.
> 
> What I want to know is what Brits have against the Euro*


Well you wont have to as most stores will take them :D 

Its a british thing :hammer: 

A couple of laughs have been had this week though like the press trying to blame the euro for our high prices ??? and one guy decided to spend some euro's he had in a shop bought a few dvd etc they told him it would be 10 euro's, he said it cant be its way to cheap, the till lady said thats want the till says so off he went happy as larry. Now the store wants its money cause some doppy idiot got the exchange rate wrong in the puter.. Guys says get stuffed i told you it was wrong and you said its OK :bbg: :bbg: 
I have to admit if we used euro's it would make comparing prices a lot easier like a pint's a pint everywhere so you would know how cheap or expensive it is straight away. Guess thats why the big boys dont want to change, will show us just how much more we pay than anyone else..........

----------


## hcjilson

John, do I detect a small crack in the granite wall of defense for the Pound Sterling? It sounds to me like you are coming around!!:D :D 

Would you be kind enough to further my education and tell me what the "bse" farce is all about? Your humble and obn't apprentice, harry j

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Well Harry, I just countered your vote- so the two Yanks have wiped each other out!

Heck, I'm still upset that my old Brit money is useless (something about not being _decimilized_ or something).  As a kid, I enjoyed collecting coins from different places.  
Currency is one of the finest tapestries for showing national distinctions!  For example, American currency shows Presidents and various famous people... British currency shows various royalty, etc.  I have a Canadian silver dollar that has a really beautiful goose on the back...

Why would anyone ever _prefer_ to have a bland, nationless currency?  It baffles the mind!  I know I wouldn't want any part of a Canadian-US-Mexican currency (no offense to the other fine countries in North America, but I kind of like our currency as is- besides, Canada basically already uses our denominations of currency anyway).

I suppose this is all very typical of an American, however.  We don't tend to learn other languages, so why would we want to learn other currencies?  If others want to talk or trade with us, they can do so in English with Dollars!

Keep the Pound (and start a revolt to bring back the Punt- whatever that is)!

----------


## Pete Hanlin

Oh yes, concerning the Euro's relationship to the "End Times."  I don't necessarily think the two are connected.  Even if the ECC _is_ the figurative 13 headed beast of Revelations, the world has to wind down sometime- so we might as well "get on with it!"

Sorry, don't mean to make light of the apocalypse... its just that I've seen enough about it in textbooks and from friends and relations to have formed the opinion that its probably best not to form too much of an opinion! 
:D

I will give you this to chew on though...  If you read through the Scriptures, it is really hard to defend the idea that all Christians are going to be "raptured" away _before_ the Tribulation (popularly known as "Pre-Trib").  I'd say it is most likely that Christians will go through the End Times with everyone else (much like the Isrealites went through the Egyptian plagues... maybe not affected as much, but still there).  All that said though, who really knows?  That's why I'm "Pan-Trib" (as in "everything will pan out in the end").
;)

----------


## Night Train

I am a POST Tribber myself. (mathew Chapter 19)
A lot of Pre Tribbers say "God wouldn't let his people suffer". BLAH. I spew at that notion. Of course he will. He dos now!

As for the money thing, I agree with Pete. But let me take it a step further. Has anyone seen our new and improved currency lately? It looks like its right out of a comic book. The presidents look like cartoons. Even Abraham Lincoln's hair changed on the $5.00. (No "Pininsula" on top anymore) YOU CANT JUST GO CHANGING THE PRESIDENT's LOOKS!!!!!

----------


## John R

> _Originally posted by hcjilson_ 
> *Would you be kind enough to further my education and tell me what the "bse" farce is all about? Your humble and obn't apprentice, harry j*


Yes i am cracking :hammer: the euro does look to have it advantages as i have said...
Bse or "Mad cow desiese" to give it its correct name :finger: When it was first found that Uk cattle had the illness we were banned form exporting all beef to europe untill it was cleared, when the Uk heards were given the green light to once again export to europe france said NO and despite being told by the euro courts to lift their ban they still refused to do so (think its over 2 years now). Now they have been told unless they do they will be fined (Big joke that is). 
This is one reason many feel that europe will not work, as some countries France in the main think that they have the right to do what they want if it helps their bit.
Ah Pete you have some of the old "LSD" Jess that went out in 1971......



> and start a revolt to bring back the Punt- whatever that is


Its a long stick used to push a weird kind of river boat with... :Eek:

----------


## hcjilson

across my desk this AM:




       In order to meet the conditions for joining the Single European
       currency, all citizens of the United Kingdom of Great Britain and
       Northern Ireland
        must be made aware that the phrase "Spending a penny" is not to be used
       after 31st December 2001. From this date, the correct terminology will
       be: "Euronating".

        Thank you for your attention.

PS John,
1. to cop a line from My Fair Lady 
"the French don't care what they do actually .....as long as they pronounce it properly"

2. I thought the punt *WAS*  the boat that was pushed by the pole.......but punt could also be referring to the Irish pound.

I had better get good grades on this!!!hj

----------


## John R

> _Originally posted by hcjilson_ 
> *"Spending a penny" is to become "Euronating".
> 
> I had better get good grades on this!!!hj*


  :Eek:   LOL  :Eek: 

:D :bbg: :D

----------


## sparky

the euro has actually been around for about two years in the european banking system.  All the pounds,punts and franks had been converted to euro to transfer from one countries banks to another.  Then when it hits the accounts it would then be converted to its new currancy.  Can you imagine that banking nightmare???  I know this because my mother spent 2 years in Dublin training personel at citicorp the "Euro Way".  So it seems to  work in the business world-but that doesn't mean  the "real" people are going to accept it.  No one likes to change or feel they have lost their individuality.

----------


## ioconnell

> _Originally posted by hcjilson_ 
> 
> 2. I thought the punt *WAS*  the boat that was pushed by the pole.......but punt could also be referring to the Irish pound.
> 
> I had better get good grades on this!!!hj [/B]


Punt was the name the poet W.B. Yeats gave to the Irish currency because at that time no one want to have any ties with britain, thus renaming the punt.

I am all for the Euro, but , I would not like to see Ireland become goverend by an European empire

----------


## hcjilson

Ian, (in the spirit of furthering your education)

If you take the liberty of looking up the word punt in any unabridged dictionary-preferably Webster's India Paper edition published by G&C Meriam &Co.available in the Ennis Library almost positively, you will find the word punt has very many meanings, among which you may find reference to a small boat, as well as an option for the offense in American football.
Hope you get out golfing this weekend!
hj

----------


## ioconnell

Thank you for the advice hj. I decided that I would work me Gulliver for this one and not consult a book  I have knowledge that a punt is a small flat bottomed boat for use on small rivers and ponds.

I have heard of punt, used in an American football game.
Punt here is also used in hurling for striking the sliotar,
And punt is also the former Irish Currency

Morning golf for me tomorrow

----------


## John R

> _Originally posted by ioconnell_ 
> *
> 
> I am all for the Euro, but , I would not like to see Ireland become goverend by an European empire*


That is something none of us want to be :drop:  governed by europe... But the euro could be the start of the slippery slope, next will be the leveling of taxes europe wide. :cry:

----------


## optispares

> next will be the leveling of taxes europe wide.


:hammer: and this would be a bad thing ? maybe we could get cheaper  beer fags & cars not to mention petrol:idea:

----------


## ioconnell

Does any body know a command or a way of uploading the Euro symbol on to a computer

----------


## optispares

http://translate.google.com/translat...%3Den%26sa%3DG

----------


## ioconnell



It worked but i have to press Alt Gr + 4.

Thanks a lots

:cheers: 



----------


## Maria

The problem with the Euro is that it levels out the finances of all the participating countries. Which is great for countries with poor currency, like Spain and Ireland, as they then hold on to the coat tails of strong countries like France and Germany.
France and Germany join because they are very pro-European, as they have a lot of control and influence anyway. 

It is not good for us, as our economy functions better as a standalone. We are also in good standing with the USA, particularly since Sept 11. Pound/dollar re;ations will suit us better than Euro/dollar relations.

And, I would have to buy a new keyboard, because I have one of these £, and one of these $, but no stupid euro one. I like my keyboard, it has silly extra buttons that I stuck on. If I pick them off, the glue will go unsticky when I try to put them on the new one. (I really can't be arsed with uploads and then mulitple button pressing :))

----------


## John R

> _Originally posted by Maria_ 
> *And, I would have to buy a new keyboard, because I have one of these £, and one of these $, but no stupid euro one. I like my keyboard, it has silly extra buttons that I stuck on.*


If i remember microsoft had a download for this.... dont buy a keyboard just get the download....

----------


## John R

Just click here dear......  you should find what you need.
All you have to press is "ALT Gr 4" to get the  symble its just like pressing "Shift 4" to get the $$$

btw "Alt Gr" is next to the space bar......

----------


## Maria

Actually, now I look, I do have a Euro button (how embarrassing). Ah well. I still don't want the money.

----------


## ioconnell

> _Originally posted by John R_ 
> *
> 
> That is something none of us want to be :drop:  governed by europe... But the euro could be the start of the slippery slope, next will be the leveling of taxes europe wide.*


Paddy Cox, a man form the province I live in, was elected President of the European Government earlier this week. So what do you think of a europe governed by Ireland;)

He siad that his main issue was to spread awareness about their works

----------


## John R

> _Originally posted by ioconnell_ 
> *
> 
> europe governed by Ireland;)
> 
> He siad that his main issue was to spread awareness about their works*


Mmm, paddys rule OK.. 
Guess that means theat all the JCB'gts will have there road fund tax cut and there speed limit raised...:shiner: 
Tax breaks for road works top of the list then..... Free guinness all round.... :cheers: 
A certain song springs to mind here.... Dont dig it round dig it square....

----------


## ioconnell

John R, We have a saying here,

When the Council sends out lads to mend our roads, they send 4 men, 1 to do the work on the potholes, 2 to stand looking at him resting on their shovels and 1 one to make the tea!:D 

Just a quick reminder to all Boarders, to use up, bank,  or give your European money(bar the ones from the 3 countries listed earlier) to charity.

----------


## John R

> _Originally posted by ioconnell_ 
> *John R, We have a saying here,
> 
> When the Council sends out lads to mend our roads, they send 4 men, 1 to do the work on the potholes, 2 to stand looking at him resting on their shovels and 1 one to make the tea!:D 
> 
> *


It take at least 3 to go for the tea here. :cheers: 

Nice sentement give your money to the charity. (do i count, i can still use them all.....)

----------


## ioconnell

The punt is no more. At midnight last night the Irish currency ceased to exist. 

The have shredded up the notes into cubes of £20,000 pounds and given them to the needy to use as fuel.

----------

